# Need a lil boy



## mario (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey does anyone know any good breeders in dallas tx or any good breeders at all..i need a lil boy ???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association has several breeders in Texas on it's breeder's list. 

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

Rhapsody Maltese is also in Texas, I think.

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hey does anyone know any good breeders in dallas tx or any good breeders at all..i need a lil boy ???[/B]




Hey! No I don't!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Hey does anyone know any good breeders in dallas tx or any good breeders at all..i need a lil boy ???[/B]


Unfortunately everyone who is a good breeder doesn't necessarily belong to the AMA, but it is a place to start. The other (other than Rhapsody) big time one I know about in TX is Pashes Maltese. The is also Veranda.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Rhapsody has 2 male puppies aval. July 27


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pashes would be closest in Rockwall, TX, but I don't know if they have
any available. Hey!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is on the other side of the country but Susan mentioned that Tammy from Ta-Jon malatese has males available. Her Maltese is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Pashes would be closest in Rockwall, TX, but I don't know if they have
> any available. Hey!
> 
> 
> ...


Totally off-topic, Brit, but every time I see a new photo of Cosy or Toy I think "God her pups are gorgeous." They have the most beautiful faces and you keep them groomed so exquisitely, really. I've never seen anything quite like it. You must devote an *awful* lot of time in their care and upkeep, yes??


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Divinity Maltese is where I got Tango from and she is an excellent breeder. Good luck!









Divinity Maltese


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I know my breeder in Florida has some boys but she is in Florida. Ga-Li Maltese, (www.ga-li.com), I think. 
Her name is Phyllis Burnette and she is a member of AMA. We think ours our wonderful, no bias of course. Good Luck.
Aimee

Bentley from Ch Ga-Li's Handiman Special and Ch Ga-li's The Rose
[attachment=10372:attachment]


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Ta-Jon Maltese is in Collinsville, OK which isn't really that far from you. My son went to SMU in Dallas and we used to drive there from Tennessee. Ta-Jon does have a male puppy available now. Good luck in your quest.


----------

